# Memory Bear (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I made this bear for a friend out of her Grandaddy's pants and shirt...she said he always wore suspenders and ask if I could make a pair for the bear....she said she had a dream about her Granddaddy the other night and he was wearing this outfit.....then she was given some of his things and she found this outfit in the bag......I will deliver him tomorrow....
bopeep


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I delivered the bear yesterday...she was very Happy with him....she took him to let her Great Aunt see him today......now she wants one too...
bopeep


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh how cute! Did you make up the pattern or find it somewhere?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That is so cute! You are so kind to make this bear for her.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So cute and gives me an idea of some memory work I need to get done, as the person passed away June 23 2011.

that really is a great idea.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll....
I do use Simplicity #5247....but I redid it so it would look like a shirt and pants......
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! I think memory bears are awesome!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Too cute!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks......
bopeep


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I have never heard of a memory bear, so cute!

Have made quilts for all but one of my sibs this year from our Mom's clothes and fabric. I'm wanting to do something for the 10 grands and was thinking table runners but a bear might be a better idea.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is so cute! I love the idea of a memory bear.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks....
bopeep


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh wow, I would love to do that for each of my kids with my husband's shirts. What a lovely idea! Adorable bear!


----------

